

ECommerce to sell DIGITAL GOODS getting 100% of incomes - manuelsanz

There are an eCommerce platform called UniverDox where any author or rights holder can self-distribute (sell, promote &amp; share) their digital goods, spread their events and interact with their followers getting 100% of the incomes generated.
www.univerdox.com
======
JHernan
I'm using this ecommerce platform and seems a powefull tool for sell Digital
goods with NO COMISSIONS

